# GTA fall meet-up?



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Can we actually get one going?  

We could do lakeshore beaches, Clairview park (just west of 427 North of 407), we could rent a pool/field place (there are a few around the gta) With the changing of leaves we could get some really nice group shots of the crew 

Sundays work best for me... it's my pretty much guaranteed day off. 

Lets get something planned for October!


----------

